# weils einfach gut tut



## Markus (2 Oktober 2009)

ein bischen "wir" gefühl für alle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMtwOdBGA0&feature=fvw


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ein bischen "wir" gefühl für alle:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMtwOdBGA0&feature=fvw



Da fehlen ja die 1. und die 2. Strophe


----------



## Approx (2 Oktober 2009)

... und wenn man sich die Bewohner unseres schönen Landes so anschaut, müsste die Fahne eigentlich auf Halbmast hängen. Wer reist und sich auf Bahnhöfen aufhalten muss, weiß wovon ich spreche. 

Alles wird gut!

Greez Appro


----------



## clausi (2 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ein bischen "wir" gefühl für alle:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMtwOdBGA0&feature=fvw


 
Vergiss bitte nicht die 1. und die 2. 

*LIED DER DEUTSCHEN* (1841) 


Deutschland, Deutschland über alles,
Über alles in der Welt, 
Wenn es stets zu Schutz und Trutze
Brüderlich zusammenhält,
Von der Maas bis an die Memel,
Von der Etsch bis an den Belt -
Deutschland, Deutschland über alles,
Über alles in der Welt!
Deutsche Frauen, deutsche Treue,
Deutscher Wein und deutscher Sang
Sollen in der Welt behalten
Ihren alten schönen Klang,
Uns zu edler Tat begeistern
Unser ganzes Leben lang -
Deutsche Frauen, deutsche Treue,
Deutscher Wein und deutscher Sang!
1+2=:sb5:

Wegen Frauen und treue-->mehr als 80% aller Weiber, die ich gehabt habe sind Schl.... 


*Gruß*

*Claus*


----------



## Homer79 (2 Oktober 2009)

> Wegen Frauen und treue-->mehr als 80% aller Weiber, die ich gehabt habe sind Schl....



...verwundert mich bei *Dir* nicht *ROFL*


----------



## Approx (2 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Wegen Frauen und treue-->mehr als 80% aller Weiber, die ich gehabt habe sind Schl....


 
80%... Hmm, also 8 von 10 Frauen? Oder etwa 800 von 1000? Ich denke da gleich an die damalige Prahlerei eines Herrn Klaus Kinski!! *ROFL*


Gruß Approx


----------



## clausi (2 Oktober 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> 80%... Hmm, also 8 von 10 Frauen? Oder etwa 800 von 1000? Ich denke da gleich an die damalige Prahlerei eines Herrn Klaus Kinski!! *ROFL*
> 
> 
> Gruß Approx


 
Achso....Du meinst 80 von 100 

Nachtrag...
Das mit dem Wein (soll Bier heißen ) .....ich trinke lieber einen französischen (de madame Francoise de meer)

Claus

Claus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...mehr als 80% aller Weiber, die ich gehabt habe sind Schl....



Die Definition von Schl.... nach Clausi ist wohl:

"Hat alle ranngelassen, nur mich nicht ..." *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ein bischen "wir" gefühl für alle:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMtwOdBGA0&feature=fvw



Hallo,

leider haben einige schon wieder vergessen, dass sie bis zu 40 Jahren 
auf Recht und Freiheit warten mussten.


----------



## clausi (2 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider haben einige schon wieder vergessen, dass sie bis zu 40 Jahren
> auf Recht und Freiheit warten mussten.


 

Wer seine Stimme abgibt, soll seine Fresse halten und hat nichts mehr zu melden(PS: habe nicht gewählt )......Schau mal was die Politiker mit uns machen.....Steuer hin, Steuer her....und das mit der Kündigungslockerung der FDP kommt dazu... Frechheit 
Mir gefällt es nicht, wenn auf diese Weise soziale Unsicherheiten einhergebracht werden, wenn der Arbeiter zum Spielball der Industrie wird.

Claus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Wer seine Stimme abgibt, soll seine Fresse halten und hat nichts mehr zu melden(PS: habe nicht gewählt )......Schau mal was die Politiker mit uns machen.....Steuer hin, Steuer her....und das mit der Kündigungslockerung der FDP kommt dazu... Frechheit
> 
> Claus



Sehe ich genau umgekehrt. Wer nicht wählen geht, soll
auch sonst die Klappe halten.


----------



## zotos (2 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> Wer nicht wählen geht, soll
> auch sonst die Klappe halten.


*ACK*

Füllzeichen


----------



## clausi (2 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau umgekehrt. Wer nicht wählen geht, soll
> auch sonst die Klappe halten.


 
Wieso soll ich?????????
Vorallem wenn du Leute, die mich vertreten sollten nicht die richtigen sind..meiner Meinung nach.......

Claus


----------



## zotos (2 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich?????????
> Vorallem wenn du Leute, die mich vertreten sollten nicht die richtigen sind..meiner Meinung nach.......
> 
> Claus



Dann werde doch selbst politisch aktiv. Das Jammern alleine bringt niemandem was.


----------



## Ralle (2 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Dann werde doch selbst politisch aktiv. Das Jammern alleine bringt niemandem was.



Bewahre zotos, das wärs dann. Ich bin ja schon fast dankbar, daß solche Vollpfosten nicht wählen gehen!


----------



## clausi (2 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Dann werde doch selbst politisch aktiv. Das Jammern alleine bringt niemandem was.


 
*ROFL**ROFL*
I(s)h und Politik......................
Wird bestimmt nicht klappen......überall wo ich bin mache ich mir Freunde  (das war der Fall vor einger Zeit mit der blo...Mutter der Freundin )

Claus


----------



## Approx (2 Oktober 2009)

*Politikverdrossenheit*

Unser Herr clausi scheint mir der klassische Fall von Politikverdrossenheit zu sein. 
Mögliche Ursachen:
_aus Wiki_:



> _Mangelnde Bildung_:
> Insbesondere unter Jugendlichen, aber auch unter Bürgern mit einem geringen Ausbildungsstand dürfte auch die zunehmende Komplexität politischer Entscheidungen zu einem wachsenden Desinteresse an Politik beitragen. Hier ist es Aufgabe des Staates, die politische Bildung zu fördern und dadurch mehr Menschen zur Partizipation zu bewegen. Als empirisch erwiesen gilt nämlich, dass mit wachsendem Bildungsgrad das Engagement für gesellschaftliche Belange zunimmt.
> 
> _Gleichheit aller Parteien_:
> Manche Bürger erkennen nicht mehr die Unterschiede zwischen den großen Parteien. Es wird behauptet, dass sich die Politik in wesentlichen Fragen kaum noch unterscheide. So werde etwa von allen Parteien in Deutschland eine wirtschaftsliberale Politik betrieben, die viele Menschen als „Sozialabbau“ und somit für sie schädlich wahrnehmen. Da unabhängig davon, welche Partei regiert, wirtschaftsliberale Politik betrieben werde, scheint es aus ihrer Sicht nicht mehr sinnvoll zu sein, noch als „Stimmvieh“ zur Wahl zu gehen. Die „Wahl“ erscheint also nicht mehr als tatsächliche „Wahl“ zwischen Alternativen, sondern nur noch als Legitimation einer wirtschaftsliberalen Politik. So bleibe dem Bürger, wenn er dem Wirtschaftskurs nicht zustimmt, mangels Alternativen nur die Verweigerung seiner Stimme. Allerdings wird allgemein davon ausgegangen, dass es Parteien mit grundsätzlich unterschiedlichen Auffassungen gibt.


----------



## clausi (2 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bewahre zotos, das wärs dann. Ich bin ja schon fast dankbar, daß solche Vollpfosten nicht wählen gehen!


 

 Vollpfosten ......gibt es überall (hat mit Wahlen Nichts zu tun)......
Solche Ausdrücke Herr Ralf....gehören nicht hier rein....

Claus


----------



## clausi (2 Oktober 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Unser Herr clausi scheint mir der klassische Fall von Politikverdrossenheit zu sein.
> Mögliche Ursachen:
> _aus Wiki_:


 
Bildungsgrad....muahahahahaahaaha
Das sagt einer, der Käse als Signature hat ...

Claus


----------



## argv_user (2 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau umgekehrt. Wer nicht wählen geht, soll
> auch sonst die Klappe halten.



Ganz genau! Eine akzeptable Ausnahme ist das Vorliegen einer medizinischen Indikation.


----------



## zotos (2 Oktober 2009)

@Ralle: Ich bin für mehr Basisdemokratie... Leider würde dies einen deutlich höheren Anteil an politischem Interesse und Aufgeklärtheit voraussetzen.

Clausi gehört eben zu der Sorte Menschen denen vor der Wahl alles egal ist solange sie danach alles besser wissen und schlecht machen können.


----------



## clausi (2 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> @Ralle: Ich bin für mehr Basisdemokratie... Leider würde dies einen deutlich höheren Anteil an politischem Interesse und Aufgeklärtheit voraussetzen.
> 
> Clausi gehört eben zu der Sorte Menschen denen vor der Wahl alles egal ist solange sie danach alles besser wissen und schlecht machen können.


 

http://www.welt.de/politik/bundesta...e-Wahlbeteiligung-hoch-ausfallen-koennte.html

Clausi


----------



## Approx (2 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Bildungsgrad....muahahahahaahaaha
> Das sagt einer, der Käse als Signature hat ...
> 
> Claus


 
Ich hab nix gesagt, nur aus Wikipedia zitiert. Die aufgeführten Gründe sind nicht mal aufwändig zusammenkopiert, sondern stehen dort exakt so untereinander. Anscheinend bist Du ja genau auf die richtige Spur geraten...
Meine Signatur beschreibt übrigens ein Paradoxon und soll zum Schmunzeln anregen... 



Apropos Bildungsgrad (wo du ja gleich den Schuh angezogen hast): Woher soll das Forum wissen, ob du nicht ein Spacken im 1.Lehrjahr bist, oder vielleicht ein Professor für Automatisierungstechnik? Die Häme hast Du dir mit dem Nichtwähl-Aufruf selber eingebrockt...

Nix für ungut! Allen ein schickes WE!


----------



## Homer79 (2 Oktober 2009)

> überall wo ich bin mache ich mir Freunde



...das kann ich mir vorstellen, bei dem blödsinn den du hier so von dir gibst...,
aber wem's gefällt...is bestimmt schön so alleine auf der welt


----------



## Ralle (2 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Vollpfosten ......gibt es überall (hat mit Wahlen Nichts zu tun)......
> Solche Ausdrücke Herr Ralf....gehören nicht hier rein....
> 
> Claus



So so und das schreibst du uns nun vor ja? *ROFL*

Vollpfosten dürfen in diesem Forum durchaus auch Vollpfosten genannt werden. Vielleicht bekomm ich ja ne Verwarnung vom Admin, das wär doch mal ein Spaß.


----------



## bike (2 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...Vollpfosten genannt werden.


Sorry kann mir mal jemand kurz erklären was sind "Vollpfosten"?
Bei uns in Bayern gibt es sowas nicht.
Würde mich freuen, die Bildungslücke schliessen zu können.
Denn Leute wie Clausi, sind doch eher zum weglesen, aber das hat ja eher weniger mit Vollpfosten zu tun, oder?


bike


----------



## Homer79 (2 Oktober 2009)

guckst du:

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Vollpfosten​


----------



## Homer79 (2 Oktober 2009)

is das clausi?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVWFtm51W1g


----------



## clausi (2 Oktober 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Sorry kann mir mal jemand kurz erklären was sind "Vollpfosten"?
> Bei uns in Bayern gibt es sowas nicht.
> 
> bike


 


 *ROFL**ROFL*

No comment

Claus


----------



## argv_user (2 Oktober 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Sorry kann mir mal jemand kurz erklären was sind "Vollpfosten"?
> Bei uns in Bayern gibt es sowas nicht.
> Würde mich freuen, die Bildungslücke schliessen zu können.
> Denn Leute wie Clausi, sind doch eher zum weglesen, aber das hat ja eher weniger mit Vollpfosten zu tun, oder?
> ...




Also zumindest hier im Saarland sind Vollpfosten lediglich einigermaßen gerade Holzstücke, in die man problemlos einen Krampen oder Nagel hauen kannn, zumindest wenn sie noch nicht durchgefault sind; und die jammern nie!

Mit einem solchen Begriff Mitbürger zu bezeichnen würde ich mich nie trauen; Im Gegenteil rate ich davon ausdrücklich ab!
Ihr habt doch alle schonmal vom Großen Bruder gehört: Neuerdings nennt er sich Google! Und vergisst nichts!

Da fällt mir noch das passende Zitat aus Demoltion Man ein: "Sie sollten sich calmieren."


----------



## Question_mark (3 Oktober 2009)

*Assh....*

Hallo,



> Wegen Frauen und treue-->mehr als 80% aller Weiber, die ich gehabt habe sind Schl....



Wie bist Du denn mit den 0,8 Frauen zurecht gekommen ...

Frauen mögen nun mal keine schwuchteligen Clausis *ROFL*

Vielleicht solltest Du doch besser das Forum wechseln. 
http://www.psychiatriegespraech.de/index.php

Hast Du etwa auf der Waldorfschule gelernt, Deinen Namen zu tanzen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## clausi (3 Oktober 2009)

*You can k m a*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Äußerungen sind Niveaulos.......
Wegen Schwu.... das ist total ASSI
Du bist einer der auf Klo geht ohne sich richtig zu pu....
Für Dich gilt:

http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/lifestyle/liebe/9018050-Deutsche-sind-die-schlechtesten-Lover.html

Noch was: wegen "Psychiatrie"....in fast jedem Thread von Dir ist der Begriff erwähnt.....ich komme langsam zu Schlußfolgerung...Du lebst da....

Nachtrag: Ich war nicht auf einer Waldschule....Ich war an einer deutschen Universität.....mit Auszeichnung  


Claus


----------



## Ralle (3 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich war nicht auf einer Waldschule....Ich war an einer deutschen Universität.....mit Auszeichnung
> 
> 
> Claus



Was leider ein deutliches Licht auf das Niveau unserer Unis wirft. Ich schäm mich schon fast, ein Diplom zu haben. Irgendwie erinnerst du mich an unseren Siemens-Superprogrammierer, der zwischenzeitlich nach Amerika verschwand, Gottlob. Der war auch auf sein "Auszeichnung" stolz, bewies aber ohne Unterlaß fachliche Unkenntnis und absolut unterirdische Umgangsformen. Willst du nicht auch auswandern, es wäre für uns alle eine wahre Bereicherung und sicher der Untergang Amerikas. Bisher habe ich von dir nirgends auch nur einen halbwegs vernünftigen Beitrag zum Hauptthema des Forums gelesen, der mich veranlassen würde, auch nur einen Moment an dein Superdiplom zu glauben. Blender gibt es so viele auf der Welt, auf dich haben wir alle gewartet.


----------



## Approx (3 Oktober 2009)

*ACK*

Habe gestern ebenfalls aus lauter Verwunderung über superclausi seine bisherigen Beiträge überflogen... Viel Nützliches war wirklich nicht dabei - meist nur Pöbeleien mit anderen Usern... 
Aber das mit den nützlichen Beiträgen wird sicher noch kommen! Mit Auszeichnung!!! :sc5:


----------



## PLC-Gundel (3 Oktober 2009)

Mann o mann, seid Ihr weit vom Thema abgekommen!!!

Markus wollte doch eigentlich nur was Nettes hier reinstellen, und jetzt wird daraus dieser Blödsinn...

@ clausi -> Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung, darauf kannste dir was einbilden...

Gruß,
Gundula


----------



## Ralle (3 Oktober 2009)

@PLC-Gundel

Wir füttern ein wenig den Troll.


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> ...ich komme langsam zu Schlußfolgerung...Du lebst da....




Was soll ich denn sagen??? Ich arbeite da... :sb3:


----------



## Ralle (3 Oktober 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sagen??? Ich arbeite da... :sb3:



Das kann ich bestätigen, Dia pflegt mich (mein Zivi), ordentliche Arbeit. *ROFL*


----------



## zotos (3 Oktober 2009)

Tag der deutschen Einheit... steht im sps-forum für die Einigkeit, das Recht und die Freiheit sich über den _"clausi"_ zu amüsieren.

*ROFL*


----------



## Approx (3 Oktober 2009)

Amen.


----------



## clausi (3 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was leider ein deutliches Licht auf das Niveau unserer Unis wirft. Ich schäm mich schon fast, ein Diplom zu haben. Irgendwie erinnerst du mich an unseren Siemens-Superprogrammierer, der zwischenzeitlich nach Amerika verschwand, Gottlob. Der war auch auf sein "Auszeichnung" stolz, bewies aber ohne Unterlaß fachliche Unkenntnis und absolut unterirdische Umgangsformen. Willst du nicht auch auswandern, es wäre für uns alle eine wahre Bereicherung und sicher der Untergang Amerikas. Bisher habe ich von dir nirgends auch nur einen halbwegs vernünftigen Beitrag zum Hauptthema des Forums gelesen, der mich veranlassen würde, auch nur einen Moment an dein Superdiplom zu glauben. Blender gibt es so viele auf der Welt, auf dich haben wir alle gewartet.


 
Das sagt ja mal der richtige....der andere User als Vollposten und Trottel  bezeichnet......deine Belehrung kannst du in der Kirche erzählen.......

Trotz deinem Alter verhälst Du Dich wie ein 15 Jähriger.... echt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich war nicht auf einer Waldschule....Ich war an einer deutschen Universität.....mit Auszeichnung


 
war das vielleicht hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFJSxhiTr_E


----------



## clausi (3 Oktober 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Habe gestern ebenfalls aus lauter Verwunderung über superclausi seine bisherigen Beiträge überflogen... Viel Nützliches war wirklich nicht dabei - meist nur Pöbeleien mit anderen Usern...
> Aber das mit den nützlichen Beiträgen wird sicher noch kommen! Mit Auszeichnung!!! :sc5:


..:sc5: das kannst Du dir irgendwo reinst.....
Wegen Threads....ich habe einige Fragen gestellt die bis jetzt noch nicht beantwortet sind............


Claus


----------



## clausi (3 Oktober 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> war das vielleicht hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFJSxhiTr_E


 
So alt bin ich nicht...die koennen meine Oppas und ommas sein 

Clausi


----------



## Paule (3 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Wegen Threads....ich habe einige Fragen gestellt die bis jetzt noch nicht beantwortet sind............
> Claus


Auf doofe Fragen gibt es halt nicht immer Antworten!


----------



## clausi (3 Oktober 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Auf doofe Fragen gibt es halt nicht immer Antworten!


 

Wenn Dir die (Fragen) doof sind... denn spielst Du halt in der Liga der Idioten........
Schau mal deineThreads.......


Ich lache mich tot *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


Claus


----------



## Solaris (3 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Ich lache mich tot




das wär doch mal ein anständiger Zug von Dir...


----------



## Question_mark (3 Oktober 2009)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie erinnerst du mich an unseren Siemens-Superprogrammierer, der zwischenzeitlich nach Amerika verschwand, Gottlob.



Nee Ralle, der hiess nicht Gottlob, ich glaube eher johnij  

Und nu isser wieder da, nur mit einem neuen Nick. Oder meinst Du etwa, dass so viele Ar..l...er auf der Welt rumlaufen *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (4 Oktober 2009)

*Trollfutter*

Hallo,



			
				argv_user schrieb:
			
		

> Eine akzeptable Ausnahme ist das Vorliegen einer medizinischen Indikation.



Und diese ist ja beim clausi unbedingt vorhanden ...

**Mal wieder ein bißchen Trollfutter hinstelle, diese kleinen Idioten brauchen das und ich lache mir einen weg**

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Das sagt ja mal der richtige....der andere User als Vollposten und Trottel  bezeichnet......deine Belehrung kannst du in der Kirche erzählen.......
> 
> Trotz deinem Alter verhälst Du Dich wie ein 15 Jähriger.... echt



Ne, ich hab dich nur Vollpfosten genannt, Trottel kam von dir. Aber ich darf feststellen, du hast Recht, jedenfalls wenn du dich als Trottel siehst.

PS: Ich glaube wirklich nicht, daß sich hier noch jemand die Mühe macht, dir irgendwelche fachlichen Fragen zu beantworten. Ich hab gar keine Lust danach zu suchen, was Vernünftiges kann es kaum sein.

Mit über 100 darf ich mich schon wieder ganz anders verhalten, als allgemein von mir erwartet wird. 

Für mich ist hier Punkt.


----------

